# CODESYS Control for Raspberry Pi SL in E!Cockpit integrieren



## McNugget (7 November 2019)

Hallo allerseits,

habe auf einem Notebook für Ausbildungszwecke E!Cockpit von Wago laufen.
Ist es möglich, über diese Installation auch den Raspberry Pi durch Nachinstallation von CODESYS Control for Raspberry Pi SL zu programmieren?

Wenn nicht, was ist der beste Weg, beide Systeme von einem rechner aus anzusprechen?

Ich denke, es wird nicht gut sein, E!Cockpit und CoDeSys direkt vom Hersteller parallel auf einem Rechner zu installieren. 

Auf einem Standrechner mit mehr Dampf würde ich mehrere virtuelle Maschinen installieren, aber auf meinem Notebook...



Hat hier schon mal jemand vor diesem Problem gestanden?

Kann mir da mal jemand Tipps geben?

Vielen Dank schon mal für euren input.


Viele Grüße

McNugget


----------



## holgermaik (7 November 2019)

Hallo 
Ich habe auf mehreren PC ecockpit und Codesys 3.5 parallel installiert. Ohne Probleme. Wenn du allerdings mit beiden gleichzeitig arbeiten möchtest, brauchst du schon ordentlich Performence.
Holger


----------



## Tobsucht (8 November 2019)

Hallo,

CODESYS 3.5 unterstützt im Gegensatz zu CoDeSys 2.3 parallele Installationen.
e!Cockpit sieht nicht vor andere Zielsysteme zu installieren.
Daher würde ich auch die CODESYS 3.5 Version von 3S zusätzlich installieren.

Hatte hier auch noch nie Probleme.

Grüße


----------



## McNugget (8 November 2019)

Hey...

1000 Dank für die Antworten. Nun weiss ich, was ich wissen muss.

Ihr habt mir alle sehr geholfen.

Gruß

McNugget


----------



## Step7Neuling (30 November 2022)

und nochmal zur Frage zu komme.
Ist es möglich den Raspberry im eCockpit zu integrieren ?


----------



## Blockmove (30 November 2022)

Step7Neuling schrieb:


> und nochmal zur Frage zu komme.
> Ist es möglich den Raspberry im eCockpit zu integrieren ?


Nein


----------

